# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  А какая винда у вас В ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ?

## koe-kto

Был тут опрос, что кому больше нравится, а что сейчас установлено, опроса не было :Sad: (У меня со вчерашнего дня vista SP1)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Извини, но я бы некоторые пункты подкорректировал. Холивар - Винда против Линкс нам здесь не нужен.

----------


## koe-kto

> Извини, но я бы некоторые пункты подкорректировал. Холивар - Винда против Линкс нам здесь не нужен.


Не подумал, но троллить я не пытался, а скорректировать опрос здесь невозможно!

----------


## PavelA

Попроси модератора.

----------


## Макcим

Раньше пользовался XP SP3, сейчас Mandriva Linux x86_64.

----------


## Matias

Windows XP SP3.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Холивар - Винда против Линкс нам здесь не нужен.


А че холиварить то? И так все ясно. Винда ацтой!!! 

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*




> Mandriva Linux x86_64


Сильно. Сколько оперативы на компе?

----------


## Kuzz

Ну, т.к. "Несколько" - это отдельный вариант..
WinXP_SP3, Win2k3_SP2, Fedora12 x86_64, QNX 6.2.1 
и куча маленьких дистриков (Live...) россыпью

А вообще опрос надо подправить на "А какая OS..."

----------


## Макcим

> Сильно. Сколько оперативы на компе?


Да ладно... 


```
[[email protected] ~]$ free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          1001        982         18          0         23        436
-/+ buffers/cache:        522        478                                 
Swap:          509        146        362
```

117 Мб жрет Firefox + 30 Мб Amarok

----------


## PavelA

> А че холиварить то? И так все ясно. Винда ацтой!!!


 Линикс - смерть пользователю. Винда для нас, "чайников" и "домохозяеек".  :Wink:

----------


## Numb

На домашней машине: Windows XP SP3 и Windows 7 хостами, на виртуалке - Zenwalk Linux и FreeBSD 7.0 (не удалось мне NIX-системы подружить с RAID-контроллером, потому и на виртуалке).

----------


## naik212006

Стоят Windows XP SP3 и openSUSE 11.2. Пользуюсь в основном Windows, Linux только начал изучать, но впечатления пока только положительные.

----------


## Елена Кавинчук

Название опроса противоречит некоторым вариантам ответов

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Линикс - смерть пользователю. Винда для нас, "чайников" и "домохозяеек".


Я - пользователь, и пока жива. А вот винда превращает пользователя в таких "чайников" и "домохозяек" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YoungMax

Lucid Lynx c багами,пока с багами  :094:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

OEMовский Топор, который был предустановлен на ноутбук. Не вижу смысла менять - меня он вполне устраивает. А всякие там извраты на своем компе: гирлянды из Линукс, FreeBSD, виртуалок, коли ты под них не пишешь - это от безделья.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*




> А вот винда превращает пользователя в таких "чайников" и "домохозяек"


*Елена*, я с Вами совершенно не согласен. Компьютер - это не объект фаллометрии и удовлетворения собственного ЧСВ, а рабочий инструмент, такой же, как шариковая ручка. И какая разница, что один пишет одной ручкой, другой - другой, третий третьей? Пусть у одной ручки есть эргономический дизайн, у другой удобная кнопка, у третьей зажим с логотипом. Это не важно. Важно, что этой ручкой написано. Лев Толстой написал бы "Анну Каренину" любой ручкой. Если пользователя устраивает для его работы винда, то зачем его пересаживать на Линукс, мотивируя тем, что это для "небыдла"? Посмотрите чем занимается рядовой пользователь: работет с документами, вносит данные в БД, получает аналитическую информацию в виде отчетов, и т.д. Большего ему и не надо. С другой стороны, содержание тех же документов. или записей БД как-то изменится от того, в какой ОС работает пользователь? Совершенно нет. И правильно сказал кто-то: "Человек должен думать, машина - работать". Пусть машина работает на той ОС, которая больше подойдет конкретному человеку для реализации его задумок.

----------


## destr

Arch linux для работы, Windows 7 для учёбы. Как "обычный пользователь" могу использовать и то и другое - фильмы смотреть, в инете лазить и т.д.

----------


## GRom

Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (обновил с Висты) + Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit (установил для проверки работы Йоты, работает, зараза!)

----------


## Vadim_SVN

WinXP SP3, Win7x86, Debian 5 on VBox (для изучения, чтобы не стать домохозяйкой  :Wink:  )

----------


## Belovodsky

На работе winXP SP3, но дома юзаю 7-ку  :Wink:

----------


## Snake_man

ХР СП3

хочу 7-ку, но перейду после появления СП

7-ка ещё сырая

----------


## L_Zep

Windows XP SP3

и дома, и на работе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hamrad

Дома - два компьютера с Win7 x64 SP1. На работе - WinXP SP3, два Linux-сервера: CentOS 5.4, Debian.
Snake_man, под Win7 уже с середины февраля доступен SP1, можете обновляться через Windows Update :Smiley:

----------


## Dog78

Windows 7 SP 1

----------


## Sirop

> Дома - два компьютера с Win7 x64 SP1. На работе - WinXP SP3, два Linux-сервера: CentOS 5.4, Debian.
> Snake_man, под Win7 уже с середины февраля доступен SP1, можете обновляться через Windows Update


сколько всего ? в штуках

----------


## Ribak

чистая 7 вообще проблем нету

----------


## xank

Windows XP SP3
И зверь и Лицензионка (две ОС стоят)

----------


## Bertran

Windows 7 SP1 Домашняя расширенная (лицензия)

----------


## GOLDEN

Windows 7 x86

----------


## Stas567

Windows 7 Professional x86

----------


## Татарин

На стационарной машине (пока я на ней сидел) стояла вечная Win XP SP2.1. Убить за несколько лет так и не получилось. 
На нетбуке (на который окончательно перешел) - Win XP SP3, ибо стоит предустановленная с лицензией.
На работе - Windows 7 и Ubuntu. "Семерка", вопреки моему брезгливому к ней отношению, работает довольно шустро.

(а любовь юности - Windows 95OSR2.RU - излазил вдоль и поперек)

----------


## tmvs

Vista SP1.
На ПК стоит XP SP2. Пробовал ставить туда Висту - сплошные лаги. Кажется, ПК нужно менять. Стоит себе 10 лет, устарел и бла-бла-бла. Если вы понимаете.

----------

